# The cost of installing solar panel water heating in my property



## corneas (Jun 27, 2010)

Hi folks,
my partner and I have just purchaced a 3 bedroomed terraced townhouse in Peyia,Paphos.The house at present does not have any water heating except an electric immersion.The purpose of our home purchace is for our retirement in the near future.
With this in mind I am very interested in saving money in the long term.
I would therefore be grateful for any information on the actual cost of installing a solar powered water heating system.Also any names & addresses of reputable installers. 
I am also interested to know if there are any solar panel systems at present in Cyprus that could supply all of my electricity & hot water and the cost of this also.
I wonder if the Cyprus government would give me a grant of any amount for using an alternative system.


----------



## AradippouTales (Jan 27, 2010)

corneas said:


> With this in mind I am very interested in saving money in the long term.
> I would therefore be grateful for any information on the actual cost of installing a solar powered water heating system.


We installed new panels onto a similar sized house last year: the price was about 1500€. If the specifics are of use I can dig out the invoice, just shout. I'm at the other end of the island so the manufacturer and installer are of no use to you though.




corneas said:


> I am also interested to know if there are any solar panel systems at present in Cyprus that could supply all of my electricity & hot water and the cost of this also.


That is a more complex question. There are panels that will produce electricity but they are different technology to those that produce hot water so you'd need two sets: one for your hot water and one for your power.

The ones for producing electricity, photovoltaic, are expensive and you need rather a lot for a modest electricity usage. Over the last two years we've seen a couple of houses with a bank or photovoltaics; in one case the owners had used the roof of a balcony as the hosting position, in the other the entire roof was covered in panels. They look very distinctive covering the entire roof or balcony.

Out of sight would then be a series of batteries to hold the power once produced.

From memory the rule of thumb is that, with good light, a panel the size of your computer monitor will produce sufficient energy to charge a standard mobile phone. The thought of scaling that up to entire house hurts my head!

Mands


----------

